# Frogs need Re-Homing NOW near Jax FLA



## edward13 (Aug 8, 2016)

I need to re-home 2 Leucs (both male) and 4 Tricolors (they have produced tads before, so at least 1 female). I recently moved to southern GA, from VA. I put my frogs into a temporary storage tank until the big tank arrived from the moving company. Well, 2 weeks later the moving company brought my stuff, and the big viv was broken. So, I can't currently afford to set up a new tank, and I'm about to go on a deployment soon. Needless to say, I need to find someone near me that can take these guys. I have lots of josh's frogs FF media, a bunch of cups, and lids. I also have a wooden stand for a 90 gallon aquarium that someone can have as well. Just come and get them. Im located in Southeast GA, only 7 mins from I-95. Right near the GA/FLA border. The frogs are healthy, I've had them for years. But they can't stay in this temp. tank any longer, and I can't make things ok for them in a short amount of time. If anyone can come scoop these guys up, I would much appreciate it, and so would the frogs. They are great frogs. They LOVE to sing. The Tricolors also breed. 2 full bags of FF media, probably 20 or 30 cups/lids. Message me ASAP.


----------



## rpping (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll share your message with a group of Florida froggers. Hopefully, someone can help you out soon!


----------



## rpping (Sep 5, 2015)

PM'd you about someone that is willing to help you out. Check your messages.


----------



## rpping (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad we were able to get things worked out to help you and the frogs. 

Good luck on your deployment! Let us know when you return.


----------

